# Drugi krakowski zlot Gentoo?

## canis_lupus

Już kiedyś jeden był. Było miło spotkać się na żywo, pogadać przy piwku itp. Może powtórka?

Jeśli odbywało by się to w Krakowie to mógłbym się zając organizacją knajpy itp. Byli by chętni?

Termin na razie bliżej nieustalony.

----------

## Yatmai

Kraków jak najbardziej  :Smile: 

----------

## no4b

Jeżeli miałbym się pojawić to musiałby to być weekend.

----------

## canis_lupus

To mi się wydaje jasne. W tygodniu to nie ma sensu.

----------

## canis_lupus

Może jednak cos dojdzie do skutku? Wakacje są...

----------

## Yatmai

Hehe, rok minął  :Very Happy: 

No ja zdania nie zmieniłem - Kraków jak najbardziej  :Wink: 

----------

## n0rbi666

Jestem za  :Very Happy:  Każda okazja do picia jest dobra, tylko tym razem nie zmyję się z grilla :]

----------

## Yatmai

A doprowadzisz lachoniki?  :Wink: 

----------

## n0rbi666

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> A doprowadzisz lachoniki? 

 

Eh,  nic nie obiecuję - ostatnio też miałem takie zadanie ... Jak się skończyło każdy wie  :Wink: 

Widać lachoniki na gentoo nie lecą  :Wink:  Może lepiej powiedzieć im, że to zlot posiadaczy <Taka jedna, dość charakterystyczna marka samochodów   :Cool:  > - i będzie dużo karczków ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yatmai

A pamiętacie KMN - Lachony ? :]

"...poznasz w akcji prawdziwego dewianta"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## canis_lupus

To może jednak coś z tego wyjdzie... Jakby co to znowu mogę zająć się zarezerwowaniem knajpy.  Może jakies dodatkowe atrakcje uda mi się wykombinować...

----------

## Poe

wraz z moją Piękną piszemy sie na zlot #3 w krakowie  :Wink:  podajcie tylko kiedy (nam raczej najmniej odpowiadalby srodek sierpnia, bo wtedy wedrujemy sobie po bieszczadach), ale koniec sierpnia czy wrzesien, jak najbardziej.

----------

## canis_lupus

Zobaczymy ilu chętnych będzie. Jak mało to zawsze mozna sie spotkać lokalnie, Krakowsko z okolicami  :Very Happy: 

----------

## n0rbi666

A pamiętacie debianowca z ostatniego zlotu ? Już przerzucił się na gentoo   :Cool: 

----------

## canis_lupus

No to ex debianowca tez zapraszamy.

----------

## Yatmai

Jego siostrę też  :Wink: 

----------

## dziadu

Jak siostra ma koleżanki to też niech przyjdą ;-]

Ok, jak zlot będzie to też się zjawię.

Pozdro,

dziadu

----------

## Yatmai

Myślę, że chętnych dość.... Teraz będzie burda - pytanie kiedy?  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

dobra, bo widze, ze nikt sie nie zmobilizuje jezeli chodzi o termin. pasuje wam pierwszy tydzien wrzesnia?

----------

## Yatmai

Mnie tak  :Smile: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Nieee... w drugim tygodniu lepiej.  :Wink:  Proponuję zrobić zjazd w weekend 13-14.09.2008. Tylko niech ktoś jakąś miejscówkę załatwi.  :Smile: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Knajpą mogę się zająć. Nie ma problemu. Gorzej, że chętnych w zasadzie nie ma.

----------

## one_and_only

Jeśli będę w Krakowie to się pojawię, czyli na jakieś 50%

----------

## Kurt Steiner

No to niech się wpisują chętni. Ja będę.

----------

## dziadu

Ja 15 wyjeżdżam ale 13 pewnie się pojawię, może tez 14 jak będę.

----------

## Yatmai

No jeśli termin chwyci to OK, weekendy we wrześniu mam jeszcze wolne  :Smile: 

----------

## master66

cos malo tych chetnych... raptem kilka osob?

Jak cos to ja sie pisze na zlot -- wrzesien jak najbardziej odpowiada  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yatmai

W sumie to nie koniecznie trzeba tłumów. Usiąść w kilku przy piffku też będzie miło  :Smile: 

----------

## master66

oby to bylo tak na luzie przy piffku jak mowisz

ale zaloze sie ze znajda sie tacy ktorzy przytaszcza swoje laptopy z wyglaskanym wysmiganym GENTOO i beda wspolnie cos emergowac  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yatmai

Nie widzę przeciwwskazań  :Wink: 

----------

## n0rbi666

A my przyniesiemy flaszeczkę i też będziemy sobie emergować małe co_nieco ?  :Wink: 

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Poe

kurcze, drugi tydzien wrzesnia z kolei mi nie pasuje...trudno.

----------

## master66

Proponuję 3 tydzień września, wielu ludzi ma wtedy poprawki więc będą w krk.

A tak w ogóle to w jakim barze omawialibyśmy te ważne sprawy dla dystrybucji??  :Smile: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Pewnie indigo. Wrzesien dla mnie w tym momencie odpada.

----------

## master66

Coś cicho i głucho w tym temacie, więc podbijam...  :Smile: 

to co z tym zlotem ekipo??

----------

## KARQL

Ja się piszę :Smile: 

----------

